# Нужен ли ремонт инструменту ?



## andreyrb (3 Фев 2016)

Всем привет. Подвернулся случай, купил абсолютно новый аккордеон (полный) Royalstandard Montana 1975 г.в. Инструмент не игран, все время стоял. Компрессия, звук - все отлично. А вопрос такой: Требуется ли ему профилактика? Нести мастеру или раз все отлично, заниматься и не думать о плохом?


----------



## zet10 (3 Фев 2016)

Занимайтесь и не забивайте себе голову. К мастеру нести не нужно,иначе Вас "взгреют" тысяч на 10-15,найдут чего придумать... Так что играйте себе на здоровье,к мастеру понесете тогда,когда действительно начнут проявляться проблемы.


----------



## glory (3 Фев 2016)

zet10 (03.02.2016, 15:14) писал:


> Занимайтесь и не забивайте себе голову. К мастеру нести не нужно,иначе Вас "взгреют" тысяч на 10-15,найдут чего придумать...


М-да, не везло Вам в жизни с мастерами...
Наверно как мне с продавцами...
А в остальном согласен.. Рекомендую только на всякий случай, несмотря на компрессию, проверить фильц клапанов правой на моль...


----------



## zet10 (3 Фев 2016)

glory,с мастерами у меня все в порядке).Поэтому и советую человеку ни куда не носить инструмент,ибо знаю эту кухню от и до.


----------



## andreyrb (3 Фев 2016)

*glory*,  еслб я знал ещё что такое "фильц клапанов"

Но моли в футляре точно не было. Замок только долго открыть не могли, столько лет никто не открывал ведь!


----------



## glory (3 Фев 2016)

Фильц, этакий рыхловатый войлок - прокладка между клапаном и лайкой. Очень его любит моль...


----------



## andreyrb (3 Фев 2016)

Завтра же сниму крышку


----------



## zet10 (3 Фев 2016)

Андрей,еще совет! Посмотрите на фетр( материал) футляра внутри,если не видно признаков моли и гнили,90% что клапана у Вашего аккордеона в порядке. А вообще если есть какие то вопросы,сбрасывайте мне фото на почту и я Вас проконсультирую.


----------



## andreyrb (4 Фев 2016)

Большое спасибо за поддержку. 

Снял переднюю крышку - все как новое. В футляре также признаков проживания моли не обнаружено. Только выявил проблемку небольшую - первая и последняя клавиши западают, как будто бы очень близко прилегают  то-ли к соседней клавише, то ли к корпусу.   

*zet10*, подскажите,- эти клавиши может быть смазать по бокам чем-нибудь?


----------



## zet10 (4 Фев 2016)

Возможно цепляются за целлулоид у меня такое бывало... Посмотрите более детально,скорее всего проблема в этом.


----------



## andreyrb (4 Фев 2016)

Спасибо, уже изучаю.)


----------

